# Do I need air intake on the return of the skimmer?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I just put the 90 elbow and skimmer works perfect, but probably I need to have "T" with one line above water for air intake?



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You shouldn't at this point but if you notice the water level in the skimmer rise and fall then you will need air.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Wilson,

I made it yesterday evening and checked in the morning. This is a short period for conclusions yet, but looks like skimmer does not skim aggressively as before

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

sig said:


> Thanks Wilson,
> 
> I made it yesterday evening and checked in the morning. This is a short period for conclusions yet, but looks like skimmer does not skim aggressively as before


Well, the pump in your skimmer needs to work extra hard to push down the water through that 90 deg elbow you added, so it may not skim as aggressively as before.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

conix67 said:


> Well, the pump in your skimmer needs to work extra hard to push down the water through that 90 deg elbow you added, so it may not skim as aggressively as before.


you are right and I removed it, but I do not understand how other skimmers works with 90 elbow or "T"

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

